# анализ и режект пакетов http

## antey86

Доброго времени суток.

Прошу помощи, может есть идеи, куда смотреть? 

Нужна такая фигня.

на шлюзе анализируем пакеты, смотрим содержимое пакета http на содержание запрещенных слов, если содержаться эти слова, режект.

вообще идея сделать т.н. "фильтр", чтобы сайты с определенным содержанием блокировались.

локальные IP адреса натятся.

исп. прокси для пользователей не подходит.

----------

## zvn

net-proxy/rejik

A squid redirector used for blocking unwanted content

----------

## ba

 *antey86 wrote:*   

> исп. прокси для пользователей не подходит.

 

вижу два варианта:

1. сделай прозрачный прокси и реж на нем

2. iptables -m string

второй вариант хуже, тк юзер иногда будет видить часть старницы

----------

